# Old school mono amp



## rescuemedic (Feb 12, 2015)

Looking for an old school mono amp to buy in the next few weeks. I need about 1500 @ 1 ohm, prefer no crossover (full active set up). I'm particularly fond of A/D/S, Soundstream (prefer reference or rubicon) and Orion HCCA, but open to just about anything that is clean & reliable. 

Also, if anyone has old Soundstream 4 channels, may be looking to buy those as well, depending on condition & price.


----------



## vwdave (Jun 12, 2013)

I have a ppi pc2350 in the for sale section. It's not 1 ohm stable but has that power at 4 ohms.


----------



## Hellrot (Sep 28, 2014)

Diamond Audio maybe?


----------



## ZombieHunter85 (Oct 30, 2012)

or Memphis


----------



## CK1991 (Jul 13, 2013)

there was a guy selling some US made reference amps NIB in the classifieds on here IIRC


----------

